# My first attempt at a small UDS



## ukcommando (Jul 27, 2015)

hey guys ive only been on the site less tahn a week, but it drove me on to attempt to build my own UDS, using slightly smaller barrels that i got from work, So far it has cost me nothing as ive built it at work, although i may have to spen on a good thermometer to mount,













IMG_0600.JPG



__ ukcommando
__ Jul 27, 2015






I starterd with two small barrels, cut three holes 3" up from the base and welded in some stainless nipples to mount my gate valve for air flow control, i also welded on four legs from angle iron to stand it off my decking, i started to clean the green paint off with an angle grinder, The lid was drilled and fitted with a 3/4" hex nipple to act as the stack,













IMG_0602.JPG



__ ukcommando
__ Jul 27, 2015






Internally i drilled 4 holes and used m8 bolts as pegs for the drip tray or lower cooking shelf, i also did this in the top barrel for the top cooking shelf













IMG_0604.JPG



__ ukcommando
__ Jul 27, 2015






i used some spare stainless steel mesh as my two cooking shelfs













IMG_0605.JPG



__ ukcommando
__ Jul 27, 2015






i decided i would try and not weld the barrels together first, i have used high temp PTFE food grade approved sealing tape as a barrier between the two barrels, if this doesnt work ill rethink this part













IMG_0606.JPG



__ ukcommando
__ Jul 27, 2015






the Hulk (as it was green) now stripped of paint joined up wiped down and ready for painting













IMG_0607.JPG



__ ukcommando
__ Jul 27, 2015






we use this on the boilers at work so im going to paint her and see how it looks













IMG_0608.JPG



__ ukcommando
__ Jul 27, 2015






ok all painted up and ready to ship home, im making the coal basket tonight, i need to add handles,thermometer, and ill try a test burn/season

what do you think?, will it work and suggestions most welcome

cheers

lee.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 27, 2015)

I like your build. The only thing I think that might give you some grief is the exhaust. I would probably add another 3/4" hole. Keep in mind that your exhausts are always open when cooking and you control the heat with the lower vents. I would not weld the barrels together unless you are planning on adding a door to access your charcoal basket. Keeping them separate will also make it easier to access the food grates. Also if you leave the two separate you could do small smokes in the lower one and if needed add the upper unit. I have experimented with my mini-wsm stacking two pots. Works great for cold smoking, but I have had temp issues when trying to hot smoke.

Take a look at some of the mini-wsm build threads for ideas on using a smaller smoker. I'd also recommend for your basket putting an ash catcher on the bottom.













8636533374_e54db0083e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 27, 2015


















19420926786_8a32531c7b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 27, 2015


----------



## ukcommando (Jul 27, 2015)

thanks for the advice,

i intend to fit an ash tray, and ill consider another vent, do you think this will reach 250-275 to hot cook ok?

lee


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello Lee.  Case has you pretty well sorted.  I agree.  I would add that extra exhaust.  Better to have it and leave it closed than wish you had a little more exhaust in the middle of a smoke.  I would not even bother with mounting a therm..  Just get yourself a Maverick and job done!  You need a good meat IT therm anyway and the Mav. is dual probe.  Grate temp and meat IT all in one unit.  My only concern is with the stainless mesh.  That stuff is REALLY FINE!  It may affect air flow.  Give it a try.  If you have trouble keeping the coals lit or getting up to cooking temp. I would suspect the mesh is choking the air flow.  Looks GREAT!  Good Luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

